# Deer Tallow



## Emmich (May 10, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can get deer tallow? I've heard it makes a wonderful soap. I figured with deer season in full force,someone might have some available.

Thanks!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

dont get much fat off a deer , maybe a bit of leaf. I butcher my own and you would need a good few to make soap.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Contact Kay Bright at [email protected] Tell her Cyndi sent you



> I have some Lard and some Beef Tallow also quite a bit of Deer Tallow ready to
> ship and will let you all know as soon as I get something else . The Deer is from local wild game and the Lard and Beef is from locally raised animals and raised without chemicals.
> 
> The tallow is rendered and filtered twice before I package in Ziplock Freezer Bags in 1# packages
> ...


----------

